# عااااااااااجل جدا يا جماعة بخصوص استخدام الكالسيوم هيبوكلوريت فى التعقيم



## صابر مجاهد (29 يناير 2014)

انا اعمل فى محطة تنقية مياه صرف صحى معالجة ثلاثيا (المياه الخام عندى هى مياه اصرف الصحى المعالجة ثلاثيا)اذا استخدمت الكالسيوم هيبوكلوريت فى تعقيم المياه بعد ترشيحها واذا كان معدل المياه الخام اللى داخله المحطة حوالى 200 متر مكعب فى الساعة واذا كان عندى التانك اللى هدوب فيه الكالسيوم هيبوكلوريت سعته 1000 لتر يا ترى ايه الكمية اللى هدوبها فى التانك بحيث انى عايز احصل فى النهاية على تركيز من الكلور الحر لا يقل عن 0.5 ppm .ولو سمحتو عايز الطريقة اللى ممكن احسب بيها لو استخدمت الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت 12% بدون تخفيف على نفس معدل التدفق اللى انا ذكرته فى السؤا:67::77::67:وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص استخدام هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم 12% 
يكون تركيز الخزان 12 * 10000 = 120000 جزء/مليون
120000/0.5 = 240000 عدد مرات التخفيف (معامل التخفيف )
معني ذلك اذا حقنا 1 لتر في الساعة الى 240000 لتر ( 240 متر مكعب ) ماء يعطينا تركيز 0.5 ppm 

او 1*200/240 = 0.83333 لتر NaOCl 12% / ساعة يلزم لتدفق 200 متر مكعب في الساعة
ويمكن استخدام الكالسيوم هايبوكلورايت حسب النقاوة بنفس الطريقة لو حضرنا تركيز 12 % يعني نذيب 120 كغم في 1000 لتر وبنحقن بنفس الطريقة المذكورة او يمكن زيادة كمية الحقن الى الضعف وتخفيف التركيز الى النصف يعني 6 % فقط بحقن 1.666 لتر /ساعة
ارجو ان يكون واضحا 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## صابر مجاهد (31 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس نبيل.لكن ليه انت افترضت ان فيه تخفيف انا بقول هستخدمه )as it(يعنى من غير تخفيف.وبالنسبة للحساب حضرتك بعد ما افترضت التخفيف وبالنسبة لمعدل التدفق لو 240 زى حضرتك ما بتقول يبقى مفترض النتيجة 1 ppm مش 0.5 ppm.وبحسب اللى فهمته من حضرتك انا شايف انك مره قسمت تركيز الهيبوكلوريت على معدل تدفق المياه ومرة قسمت معدل التدفق على التركيز.اسف انا بتعب حضرتك بس الموضوع ده ممشكل معايا شويه.يا ريت لو امكن التوضيح اكثر


----------



## maidi (31 يناير 2014)

صابر مجاهد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس نبيل.لكن ليه انت افترضت ان فيه تخفيف انا بقول هستخدمه )as it(يعنى من غير تخفيف.وبالنسبة للحساب حضرتك بعد ما افترضت التخفيف وبالنسبة لمعدل التدفق لو 240 زى حضرتك ما بتقول يبقى مفترض النتيجة 1 ppm مش 0.5 ppm.وبحسب اللى فهمته من حضرتك انا شايف انك مره قسمت تركيز الهيبوكلوريت على معدل تدفق المياه ومرة قسمت معدل التدفق على التركيز.اسف انا بتعب حضرتك بس الموضوع ده ممشكل معايا شويه.يا ريت لو امكن التوضيح اكثر



ياسيد صابر:
لا يوجد تخفيف ، هي طريقة حل بالتحويل من نســبة مئوية إلى أجزاء من المليون فقط ، لتتلائم مع تركيز 0.5 جزئ بالمليون ، كي يبين لك أن الليتر الواحد الذي تركيزه 12% ( أو 120000 جزئ بالمليون ) يضاف للكمية المحســوبة 240 متر مكعب ليعطي تركيز 0.5 جزئ بالمليون
( فقط مجرد حســاب رياضي )
أما الجزئ الثاني :

المقصود هو : 
( كل 240 متر مكعب ........ تحتاج لـ ......... 1 ليتر هيبو كلورايت 12% )
( فــ 200 متر مكعب ........ تحتاج لـ ......... x ليتر هيبو كلوريت 12 % )

نحســب قيمة x وهي تســاوي القيمة : 0.8333 ليتر هيبو كلوريت 12 % التي تضاف إلى 200 متر مكعب
لتعطي تركيز 0.5 جزئ بالمليون من هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم .


أتمنى أن أكون قد بينت مافهمته ( أعتذر منك سيد نبيل )


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان يكون كلام الاخ maidi واضحا واشكرة على التوضيح


----------



## صابر مجاهد (2 فبراير 2014)

الاخوة الافاضل /نبيل &maidi جزاكم الله خيرا.وصلت المعلومة تمام


----------



## e.ali mohammad (11 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بخصوص هذه الحسابات اجد صعوبة في تحليلها هل بامكانكم مساعدتي حول نقطة واحدة :

كل 1 متر مكعب من المياه كم تحتاج إلى هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم بتركيز 12% وذلك من اجل معرفة حساب مضخة حاقن الكلور لاستخدامها بشكل مناسب علما بان نوعية المياه لديه هي مياه جوفية ومياه الابار 
ولكم جزيلا


----------



## ahlat (15 يونيو 2014)

اخي الكريم اعتقد انه بامكانك استخدام نفس الطريقة للحساب

240 متر مكعب تحتاج ........ ا لتر من الهيبوكلوريت 12 %
1 متر مكعب تحتاج .......... x لتر من الهيبوكلوريت 12 %

X = 1*1/240 
x = 0.0041 L

ولكن لنتاكد من الخبراء والاساتذه الكرام


----------

